# Look what i got!



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

my best friends mum made me this!!! how gorgeous is it! its all loopy! isnt it the cutest thing ever!!!?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Havent seen that stitch for a while, my mum and my daughter had a jacket each the same in the 1980's, very pretty tho'.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

So cute


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I love it!! I she going to sell them??


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

it's beautiful!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

oh Suzi I love it!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi wants one in purple but mommy dont' know a thing about sewing, knitting crochetting or anything else that deals with making clothes  i'm lucky if a button i sew on a shirt stays on lol!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

It's beautiful, I love the loopies.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

oh i love it! but zoey would have a FIELD-DAY with that! she'd totally tear it apart.... little bugger. :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*pink*

aaawww that's adorable :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Very very cute and in my fav color  I'm currently going nuts making my furbaby tons of crocheted outfits for every occasion.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh that is so cute! I so love it! I don't think I've ever seen a sweater like that


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

That's so cute! I can't wait to see pictures of your future chi in it


----------

